# Looking for snow plowing work in Rochester NY



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

Not cheap,
I expect to be paid a good wage or I will take the winter off. I do have two trucks available for work. I have a 06 dodge 2500 with a v-plow and a 1990 gmc 7000-6 wheel dump with a ten foot plow. If someone needs a reliable man, I am your guy. I can commit myself to whatever projects you may have for the right price. If you have any questions or interested please give me a call.
Frank 585-770-3089
per trip rates only


----------



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

*work*

rochester sucks


----------



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

*summer time work*

Hey,
anyone out here from rochester that does paver work in the summer time?


----------



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

*someone has to need some help*

75.00 dollars a hour


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

frank35;455786 said:


> Hey,
> anyone out here from rochester that does paver work in the summer time?


We do alot of stone work. Do you need help with something?


----------



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

no just curious as to who is on this site. Do you need some help?


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

i do a bit of paver work in the summer......


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope to do a little more this year! But if Frank wants 75 an hour, he can keep on wanting. I just wanted to drop a line on a thread that had some locals on it.


----------



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

*75 dollars a hour is high?*

I can tell what type of business you have already. It is only a matter of time before all you pathetic lowballers out there fail and fall on your faces.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

you took the winter off ,you will take the summer off too, priceless


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

its no wonder your looking for work with that attitude $75 per hour is not that unreasonable, just around here with so many guys with plows your going to have a hard time getting it.

with that type of equipment it sounds like you had your own landscape business, what happened?

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Hey Steve'o how's Canadice treating you?


----------



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

You got some funny people on here. I decided this winter with all my time off to become a bum, but also was thinking about pimpimg. I am having a tough time deciding on which one. LIFE IS GREAT


----------

